
Show HN: Qanairy Beta – AI driven automated UI testing service - deepthought42
https://www.qanairy.com
======
deepthought42
We recently released a handful of new features that improve the system
functionality and accuracy when creating tests and we would love to hear
people's thoughts on the service and what the might like to see included in
the future.

The new features released include automatically naming the tests, improved
accuracy around which elements are actually actionable when creating tests,
and reduced test generation time by 10%.

